# How far are you currently from your home/birth town?



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/7/19)

Reading through the announcements of the Confirmed VapeCon 2019 Vendors and seeing my Home Town being so well represented (Rebel Revolution Vape - Upington ) made me realize just how far away I am from my Hometown. I thought it might be interesting to see how far away my fellow Vapers are from their birth/home town.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (1/7/19)

I'm not far @Dela Rey Steyn 
0km

Am still in the same town I was born in - JHB

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/7/19)

Silver said:


> I'm not far @Dela Rey Steyn
> 0km
> 
> Am still in the same town I was born in - JHB



a feat I am sure that comes with it's own rewards @Silver, must be an experience to see it grow and bloom in front of your very eyes through the years!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (1/7/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> a feat I am sure that comes with it's own rewards @Silver, must be an experience to see it grow and bloom in front of your very eyes through the years!



indeed

It has changed a lot @Dela Rey Steyn 
In some ways great changes in other ways not so great 

Have wanted to move to the coast for many years - but alas, the work has kept me here...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/7/19)

Silver said:


> indeed
> 
> It has changed a lot @Dela Rey Steyn
> In some ways great changes in other ways not so great
> ...



Can definitely be bittersweet with the current state of our country. 

I love visiting the coast, but can't see myself settling there. Rather some small town in the Karoo, close enough to the ocean for a weekend visit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/7/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Reading through the announcements of the Confirmed VapeCon 2019 Vendors and seeing my Home Town being so well represented (Rebel Revolution Vape - Upington ) made me realize just how far away I am from my Hometown. I thought it might be interesting to see how far away my fellow Vapers are from their birth/home town.
> 
> View attachment 170924


homesick now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> homesick now
> View attachment 170926



That is quite the distance @lesvaches !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (1/7/19)

100KM. Born in JHB. Now live in Deneysville. Grew up mostly in Viljoenskroon and Steynsrus, Free State.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (1/7/19)

68km from home.
Born in Vanderbijlpark and now I stay in JHB

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz (1/7/19)

17km from Booth Memorial Hospital in Oranjezicht.
So basically still the same town.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## supermoto (1/7/19)

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/rug...8ac9d9b1d34041!2m2!1d28.0473051!2d-26.2041028

13579 km.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/7/19)

supermoto said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/rug...8ac9d9b1d34041!2m2!1d28.0473051!2d-26.2041028
> 
> 13579 km.



That's insane!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. B (1/7/19)

Silver said:


> I'm not far @Dela Rey Steyn
> 0km
> 
> Am still in the same town I was born in - JHB


Ditto - I grew up in a suburb just above Cape Town CBD and now work in Cape Town CBD. 

My old home is exactly 2.3km's from my office

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## supermoto (1/7/19)

I moved to South Africa 13 years ago from the UK

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/7/19)

supermoto said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/rug...8ac9d9b1d34041!2m2!1d28.0473051!2d-26.2041028
> 
> 13579 km.


Obviously you’re not walking if you go for a visit, even driving may be a bit tiring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/7/19)

36 km from Marymount Hospital, Jhb to home where I am now. Was a bit further as most of my growing up was split between Lanseria and Lephalale/Ellisras in the bush.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## supermoto (1/7/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Obviously you’re not walking if you go for a visit, even driving may be a bit tiring.


Its bad enough flying, I was there last week and the flight back via Dubai is 18 hours including the 3 hour stopover

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (1/7/19)

Nice Sunday drive.


Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (1/7/19)

supermoto said:


> Its bad enough flying, I was there last week and the flight back via Dubai is 18 hours including the 3 hour stopover


He's right, it's horrible. I had a stopover for 2 or 3 hours.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/19)

Born in JHB , lived in Springs till 6 and then to Groblersdal , Mpumalanga , after army back to JHB.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## acorn (1/7/19)

Born in Windhoek, raised in Bloemfontein, 1 year in Boksburg, 10 years in Pretoria and going for 20 years in Modimolle (old Nylstroom), this is as far north as I'll go, if and ever the next move will be south...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/19)

supermoto said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/dir/rug...8ac9d9b1d34041!2m2!1d28.0473051!2d-26.2041028
> 
> 13579 km.



That's some distance!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (1/7/19)

There is one question that confuses me no end, and that is, "Where's your hometown?" I've moved
around so much in my life, that to me my hometown is wherever I happen to be at that time.

But if you mean where did I grow up - answer is Johannesburg.

Another question which I never know how to answer is, "Where are you from?" Do you mean where was I directly before moving to Yzerfontein, or do you mean where did I grow up? 

The funny thing is that when I moved back to SA (after living abroad for 11 years) I was so relieved that I would no longer have to deal with all the "Where are you from?" questions. However, I then moved to Yzerfontein and there is just a handful of people here who are truly from Yzer. The rest of us have moved here from various parts of the country, so everyone asks, "Where are you from?". I guess I'll never win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/19)

Hooked said:


> There is one question that confuses me no end, and that is, "Where's your hometown?" I've moved
> around so much in my life, that to me my hometown is wherever I happen to be at that time.
> 
> But if you mean where did I grow up - answer is Johannesburg.
> ...



It's seems the phrase is a bit ambiguous:




I've always understood it as either your birth town or the town where you spent some or most of your formative years. 
For me personally Upington will always be my home town, I was born there, raised till about 4 years old there before my parents moved, and spent about 3 months per year there up until I was 14 years old and I went to boarding school. In that time frame we moved between 6 towns, but Upington still feels like Home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (2/7/19)

After 11 years in beautiful KZN, enjoying a really good life, I find myself back in my hometown. Jhb. But choice though, so no complaints

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/7/19)

Awesome thread.
I see my home town as my birth place and where most of my childhood years were.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

